# Our Blends...



## Michael (25/7/17)

"What is *ASTEROID*?"
"What does *THE BELT* taste like?"
"Is *ECLIPSE* creamy?"

To answer all the questions so many people have been asking, here is a flavour chart/description of all 10 flavours we have to offer...

*ASTEROID*




A peanut butter surprise.

*ECLIPSE*




A different take on ‘Galaxy’, this is a sweeter and creamier mouthful.

*GALAXY*




A milky cereal filled with fruitiness that will leave your mouth watering.

*METEORITE*




Marrying two popular flavours – A warm cappuccino with a touch of vanilla that keeps you wanting more.

*MILKYWAY*




Enjoy a fresh, tasty strawberry dessert.

*MOONLIGHT*




Treat yourself to refreshing pineapple & menthol while relaxing on a hot summers night.

*NORTHERN STAR*




Transport back to a 70’s diner & try this cheesecake with a hint of sour lime & a drop of ice cream.

*SOUTHERN CROSS*




Indulge in a delicious combination of chocolate and creamy orange.

*SUNSET*




Got a sweet tooth? Try this creamy caramel and coconut sensation.

*THE BELT*




For all the dairy lovers! A custard, drowned in milk with cinnamon sprinkles.


Hope you all are enjoying these ten flavours as much as we are!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnappie (17/7/18)

The new Galaxy really surprised me! Having had my fill of zoo biscuit/ lemon cream/cereal vapes I decided to give this one a bash knowing they are one of the best mixers in town. And I have to say this is the best zoo biscuit vape I have tried! Just so smooth and not as harsh as others. This is one I can vape over and over. Well done sir!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (17/7/18)

This is fantastic @Michael! I wish everyone would do it. I have Meteorite in my Untried Coffees box, for 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

I'll try it shortly and tag you in my review.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (17/7/18)

That Eclipse is one damn fine juice! It was one of the first juices I'd ever picked up and it definitely kept me on the path!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/7/18)

Must agree, Finished a 60ml galaxy very quick and it was superb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

